# 52 weeks of Merry



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Merry is our beautiful little chocolate standard girl. I rescued her at 12 weeks old from a bad situation with a back yard breeder where she was totally unsocialized and filthy. Her Mama was a beautiful Cafe Au Lait and daddy was a chocolate party. 

Merry is probably the best puppy we've ever had and is my 3 year olds best buddy. We love love love her and she has overcame every fear and issue so far with style and class!

This first picture is the day we got her, filth and all.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

12 weeks ish after getting cleaned up and being with us a few days









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She is very beautiful! Thank you for rescuing her


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

13 weeks
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

14 weeks
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

15 weeks























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

16 weeks and cuddling her sick buddy, trying out a top knot, and showing off her pretty feet






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s gorgeous and clearly well loved. She was so lucky you rescued her and brought her home.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What touching and beautiful pictures of Merry and her boys. Thank you for rescuing her and giving her such a loving, forever home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She and your son are so precious--hope he feels better soon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful dog Merry is! And what a difference of gotcha day and now! You are doing a fabulous job! Thank you for rescuing her! I LOVE the pics of of her & her boys!!!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

17 weeks! She sleeps in such funny positions, lost her first tooth and actually came and cuddled with me this morning so I had to get a picture  With 3 cuddley kids she's usually sick of it by the time she gets to me. Still working on submissive urination meeting people. We try to introduce her on hard surfaces so it's easier to clean up the dribbles. Still loving her like crazy 























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Lookin’ good Merry!

Merry looks like a good fit for the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

18 weeks old already! 6 baby teeth out and big teeth well on their way in! Finally 100% pottying outside and going to the door to alert us every time. Also finally sleeping through the night in her crate without needing to go out to potty in the middle. Still loving her to bits  Pictures are her with the Christmas tree(obviously) and after getting into the popcorn bag
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Still a couple days off of 19 weeks but had to share a picture showing what a difference a month makes first, and then showing how much just a little face fluff shaved off changes the look! Her face is looking less chocolatey brown every shave!
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, she's growing like a weed!  Such a precious girl.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My what a petty girl Merry is. I just went back to your 1st post and the change in her appearance is stunning. She is a very lucky puppy that you took her into your home and are going her the life she deserves.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> My what a petty girl Merry is. I just went back to your 1st post and the change in her appearance is stunning. She is a very lucky puppy that you took her into your home and are going her the life she deserves.


Thank you! We wouldn't trade her for the world 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

19 weeks, 8 baby teeth gone and still the perfect cuddle bug when the kids are feeling under the weather. Finally getting her confidence playing with other dogs although she still prefers to watch a lot, and doesn't like full contact wrestling. Running and chasing is her preferred method of play. (Please excuse our incredibly ugly couch!!!)





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a sweetheart. I just want to give her a big hug and a kiss! Oh, and with kids and a puppy, you are wise to have an ugly couch! I learned my lesson the hard way and now have an ugly couch myself


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

20 weeks old today. Love our girl!
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is very pretty (and in poodles, referred to as brown not chocolate (a small thing)). All the way through your wonderful patience and care for her shines. And I am very sure that later in life your son will appreciate the bath tub pic where she gives him cover!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

21 weeks old today and starting to test a few limits, such as if she has to come to me when she knows she will be getting nails trimmed or if she will be going in the crate when we leave the house. We're working on mixing up routines so she can't always predict what's coming and giving lots and lots of rewards before during and after things she doesn't enjoy so much! Still such a joy to have around 












































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

22 weeks old today! Time is flying by and Miss Merry seems to be losing the rest of her baby teeth all at once. Still occasionally submissive urinating if someone new leans over her to pet. Hoping as her confidence grows and her bladder control gets better it will go away...?
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it will be nice to be rid of all the land sharkie baby teeth, won't it?


I generally think it is a bit overwhelming for most dogs to have people leaning over them. Perhaps if you have people ask Merry to sit and then crouch down to closer to her level without leaning over you will be her past the last bit of submissive peeing...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She’s a very beautiful lady, what a great addition to your family.

A little bit of (unsollicited) advice, you should never recall your dog if there is going to be a negative consequence (being crate, having a bath, nails clipped or anything that they don’t like).

Coming to you should always be associated with positive and pleasure. Always. 

When you need to do those unpleasant but necessary things like bathing and such, go get the dog yourself and bring it to where you need it.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

23 weeks and still wonderful! Testing boundaries like trash cans and smelling counters as well as being more mouthy and vocal while playing with the kids (my kids like to really get her worked up). Thankfully she responds really well to redirection and a firm NO from the kids if she gets to chewy!





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, love the little devil horns! And what a wonderful member of your family  I just love her!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Dechi said:


> A little bit of (unsollicited) advice, you should never recall your dog if there is going to be a negative consequence (being crate, having a bath, nails clipped or anything that they don’t like).
> 
> Coming to you should always be associated with positive and pleasure. Always.
> 
> When you need to do those unpleasant but necessary things like bathing and such, go get the dog yourself and bring it to where you need it.


HaHaHa - first you have to catch the dog, Dechi! Zoe always seems to know if I am planning to do something she does not like. She is superb at the KeepAway game!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is just something so sweet about kids and dogs growing up together! What a happy happy little troop you have!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Your dog looks so sweet!! I love the pictures of her snuggling with your children  You found the perfect buddy for them.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Love the photos. My favorite is the one with two of the kids and Merry on the red couch.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

24 weeks old! Miss Merry has earned the privilege of sleeping at the foot of my daughters bed instead of her crate some nights. She thinks she's pretty smart and the kids are SUPER excited. One picture from the dog park, one of her seeing her first snow and loving it, even though it wasn't much! And one of her checking out the bird we are bird-sitting. She is absolutely fascinated by the noisy little creature!























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Cute poodle alert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

She is just beautiful! I look forward to seeing more pictures as she grows!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

She’s looking so good!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

25 weeks old! Sweet, smart, so eager to please and finally seems to be conquering the submissive/excited peeing when greeting men. And she's getting more cuddly and affectionate. When I sit on the couch she crawls halfway on my lap and I love it! Couldn't ask for a better girl 






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

26 weeks and time is still flying by! Attempted to give her a Miami cut, am relatively happy with the result. She gets a lot of compliments about what a pretty poodle she is while out now instead of just getting asked what kind of doodle she is  She is getting more cuddly and affectionate and still loves cuddling sick or injured children oh so gently.



















































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She is doing so well and really looking good!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have loved looking through your photo journal. Such a beautiful dog an family, inside and out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love her haircut! You did good! I really enjoy your pictures of the kids and Merry .....she is well loved and it shows!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> I have loved looking through your photo journal. Such a beautiful dog an family, inside and out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! We love her like crazy [emoji3590]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Love her haircut! You did good! I really enjoy your pictures of the kids and Merry .....she is well loved and it shows!


Aww thank you! She's a special girl [emoji4]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

27 weeks. Didn't get any good pictures of Miss Merry on her own this week. Busy cold snowy week and new puppy!























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Awww, looks like your 2 girls love each other already . I have never had two dogs that snuggled together like that!


----------



## sssilvia (Feb 28, 2019)

They look so cute! :love2:


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> Awww, looks like your 2 girls love each other already . I have never had two dogs that snuggled together like that!


I'm very thankful they are so happy together already! They are both from big litters so maybe that helped? Since Merry is SO submissive I also made sure I got a middle of the road/submissive type so there would be less conflict [emoji4]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

28 weeks!



















































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Your girls are sweet together and Merry is prettier by the day


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

She is getting big so fast! She is really beautiful, and cute! Thanks for the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

29 weeks!












































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everybody is so cute and happy!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

30 weeks old!





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Fiiiiinally....I got around to checking out this thread. She is stunning. And so loved. I love the pictures...all of them. And how cute your kids are and how the two dogs are such pals. Was this a byb who got busted or what? Is that person out of business? I sure hope so. Anyhow, enjoyed looking through your pictures. How lucky you are to have such a pretty brown poodle. And a black one. :angel::angel:


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is so cute!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Fiiiiinally....I got around to checking out this thread. She is stunning. And so loved. I love the pictures...all of them. And how cute your kids are and how the two dogs are such pals. Was this a byb who got busted or what? Is that person out of business? I sure hope so. Anyhow, enjoyed looking through your pictures. How lucky you are to have such a pretty brown poodle. And a black one. :angel::angel:


I actually work at a non profit dog rescue but came across the breeder by accident. He had 1 picture on Craigslist and was asking next to nothing so I had to go look. I was SHOCKED by the condition of all the animals on his property. He had 3 German Shepherds, 3 English Sheepdogs, the mama poodle and 14 standard poodle puppies. The mama and long haired dogs were severely matted and the puppies were living in a 6x8 (not good with measurements but it was small) chicken coop with feces an inch deep and a water faucet leaking into it, keep in mind this was in November and cold out! He claimed to be feeding every 2 days and cleaning it every week. He was shockingly unashamed by the whole situation. He even mentioned how he wanted to keep one of the boy pups to breed with the mama to avoid stud fees next time. 

It was the hardest thing I've ever done leaving the animals there for the night while setting things up to get them out, but I couldn't take them all even if he was willing. Our rescue took several puppies and animal control took all but 4 animals, which I guess he was legally allowed to keep [emoji853]



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is so sad. I hope they'll keep watching this guy...How very horrible to see.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

31 weeks and got her first topknot trim. I like the wild look but like seeing her eyes better! Love the picture with Grandma visiting little sicky boy and pups and Merry's silly face in the other one made me laugh























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love the pictures of Merry snuggling with your son. What a sweetheart!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

32 weeks























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Just now checking on Merry. My she has come such a long way and how lucky she is to have your family. The pictures are great and I loved seeing all of them. The pics with the kids are precious. She is such a beautiful brown. Look forward to watching her grow.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

33 weeks! Started our CGC training classes this week and are having a blast. Really like the trainer and might try his scent work classes next. Really hoping to build her confidence up!





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

34 weeks, a few days short of 8 months! Time is going by way too quickly as usual. Merry is still the best dog we've ever had and my kids best friend. She is thriving in our training classes and is already acting more confident and happy in day to day life. Didn't get many pictures this week, been a little under the weather! Love our sweet sweet girl 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Merry is beautiful and wow on you all! You've done great things with her.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She looks like the perfect fit for your family  Rescues can turn into amazing dogs!!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

35 weeks! She ate something off the side table for the first time ever and started to jump up on the table another day  Caught her both times but so unlike her. Guess it's time to test our limits again! She's doing great in class other then a VERY exuberant and bouncy recall sometimes haha! I don't think we'll pass the CGC test because she is so shy with new people, but still great for her and I to learn all the other skills. Trimmed her ears down part way to see what we thought, then even shorter today. I love it! And much less brushing for her  Excuse my funny face, I was mid word but I loved the way she was looking at me





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

36 weeks! Love the one where she's sitting on my son looking so innocent  "What do you mean the rest of the couch was empty?"























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

She is such a doll  She loves her brother!


----------



## MShaughnessy (May 6, 2019)

she grew into a beautiful dog and looks like she found her place in your family.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

37 weeks! Doing great in doggy class and learning all kinds of fun "homework" tricks. Probably going to have to shave her bracelets as they are starting to mat up some despite daily brushing/combing  Just too much work when it's hot and we're going to be out camping and hiking so much this summer! Merry has become the most cuddley loving girl, and it makes me so happy since she was not much for it at all when she was younger! Her submissive peeing has improved dramatically and she's become slightly less afraid of new people. Sure do love our girl! My 9 year old is a future dog fashion designer 





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Merry looks happy to play model! :love2: 

Bracelets are hard to maintain. I might shave Maizie's, but first I have to grow the hair long enough to send to chinchillafuzzy to make her beautiful creations


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

38 weeks. Shaved the bracelets after a walk on a school field (mowed) led to tons of little stickers in them  Now we have toothpicks for legs. She is still the sweetest dog ever and my daughter's best friend while struggling with bullying in school. She seems to know when someone needs love and will sit close and perfectly still for hugs and tears. She really is a God send we didn't even know we needed! So grateful she came into our life























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodle sympathy and empathy are just the best comforts in the world. I am sorry your DD is having bullying problems. The amount of cruelty in the world these days is just the worst thing in the world. I am finding many of my students (college) are quitting social media and it seems to improve their demeanor towards each other to do so.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So glad your family has Merry and that she is such a support to your daughter. I got my first dog right before I turned 12, and she was such a comfort when I was dealing with bullies at school.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

I love all your pictures! What a great dog


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

39 weeks! About 9 months old already and I can't believe it. Merry is making great strides in confidence and I couldn't be happier. She happily approaches adult people and let's them pet her without peeing, and yesterday when some kids wanted to pet her at the park I was going to say no but she went up to them on her own and peed a little/sat and let them pet her! I was really surprised as usually she would want to cower behind me.

She got her first off leash river day and absolutely loved it! She was jumping in and swimming in the more shallow area with no hesitation.

She is also the biggest cuddle bug and lap dog now which everyone loves 






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

40 weeks! First camping trip and loving summer life 
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

41 weeks!
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I feel so badly that your daughter or anyone else is bullied. I think a pretty poodle like Merry, would have helped my niece who had a cutting problem when she was a tween. Kids have so many more stressors and issues than my generation had. You son and daughter are lucky to have Merry for unconditional cuddles, love and admiration.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

42 weeks!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful, she looks like she is a well balanced poodle too. Not all wild and crazy. You have done a wonderful job with her.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Beautiful, she looks like she is a well balanced poodle too. Not all wild and crazy. You have done a wonderful job with her.


She is absolutely perfect in my opinion! She is sweet and mellow at home unless the kids want her to play, but runs like the wind and plays like crazy outside 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Week 43, three days short of 10 months exactly! Merry has discovered that most people are very nice and now wants to approach kids and adults while we're out on our walks or at the playground with my kids. No more submissive peeing at all or cowering on the ground when meeting more confident dogs. Really pleased with how far she's come! I couldn't even reach to pet her when we first got her without her peeing and cowering in sheer terror 

The pictures are at the dog park, cuddles with my daughter, trying to look inconspicuous while watching my son eat, and just a cute picture of our beautiful girl 






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You truly found the diamond hidden in the rough. She is one lucky poodle and your kids are lucky kids figuring that you parenting of young humans is as awesome as your rehabbing of young poodles. All around just wonderful!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovely little lady. Brown is my favorite,anyway!:amen:


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Week 44 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Oops missed a week! So weeks 45 and 46. Love our Miss Merry  Another shave down this week after a brush with burrs and sap!






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Week 47. Having trouble with her tail hair wanting to mat up at the skin. Seems like no matter how much I brush and comb as soon as I turn around it's all tangley again! Everything else is pretty short so no issues there. Best dog ever 
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Week 48, 11 months old! Forrest fires are settling in for the summer so looks like lots of indoor time in our future  At least Merry is always in the latest couture fashions with my designer daughter around!





































Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my the fashion show is tons of fun. It says lots about her temperament that she is a willing model.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

The pictures with the clothes are too cute! So I dressed up my first dog with dog clothes (hats, sweaters) when I was 12, and one day she showed me what she really thought of her sweater...she pulled it off the side of the table and chewed it up!


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

49 weeks! First trip to the ocean and sand dunes ❤ She did amazing but was so glad to get home after 5 days of camping and fun!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks like so much fun!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are monumental dunes! Where were you?


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

That was our trip to the Oregon coast, Florence area ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

reported


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

twyla said:


> reported


What did I miss?


----------



## Beaches1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Merry’s Sarah,
Your girl is so beautiful. There’s a special place in heaven for those who rescue dogs. How lucky she is that you took her (and saved most of the others) and you’ve provided her with a wonderful family who loves her. Your grooming is amazing and she looks so happy with the family. Love her❤❤


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

51 weeks already! Our little Merry is going to be celebrating her first birthday next week! We weren't looking for a forever dog (hard to foster rescues if you start keeping them!) and most definitely not a poodle since I thought they were pretty frou frou type dogs  Boy was I wrong. Love our girl 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy happy birthday Merry!!!!! Couldn't have asked for a more perfect fit for our family  (Excuse the giant box forts in the background!)





































Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Merry! Glad you found the perfect family


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Happy First Birthday Merry!! 




(enjoyed the trip down memory lane with the box forts )


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Sarah, Happy 1st Birthday to Merry! May she bring you and your family many, many more years of happiness.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday Merry, Wow you have really turned out to be a beautiful girl!!! Kudos mom


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm going to keep adding pictures of Merry even though she's over 52 weeks now [emoji252] here she is pouting in the corner because we have rescue puppies in the house haha! And of course, fun at the river [emoji3531]























Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you for sharing!
I just picked up a 14 week old boy from a backyard breeding situation ... stinky, filthy ears needing treatment, very underweight. Mama is Cafe au lait and dad is black parti... such a similar story!
I live seeing Merry thrive and I'm excited to see our sooo do the same!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Got a little teary-eyed browsing this thread! What a special girl Merry is. ?


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone [emoji3531] Merry is still amazing as ever. Here are a few pics of her from the last couple weeks. We're trying out a donut style mustache but shave the chin so it doesn't pick up any water/food etc. My daughter staged the picture with the stuffy and blanket, she's hiding with my son from the scary vacuum, and licking her chops hoping I'll share my lunch!






























Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Angus said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> I just picked up a 14 week old boy from a backyard breeding situation ... stinky, filthy ears needing treatment, very underweight. Mama is Cafe au lait and dad is black parti... such a similar story!
> I live seeing Merry thrive and I'm excited to see our sooo do the same!


Love that you opened your heart to your boy [emoji3531] Can't wait to hear about all the successes you'll have with him as he grows, and see pictures of course! [emoji6]

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

